

Ask HN: what would you ask Scott Cook, Intuit co-founder? - kevinburke

Mr. Cook's speaking at my school tomorrow and I'm eating lunch with him. I don't want to waste the opportunity; what should I ask about?
======
kevinburke
Scott Cook Bio - <http://www.inc.com/magazine/20040401/25cook.html>

Cook onstage at TC Disrupt <http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/ge-intuit-
tcdisrupt-sf/>

Scott Cook working a trade show booth
<http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10133923-2.html>

------
ScottWhigham
Dunno - I don't know anything about him. Does he come from an entrepreneurial
background? It might help if you could post a bit of his bio in your question
so we don't have to look it up.

I'd certainly be interested in how the Mint acquisition came about - timing,
why Mint, has he read the "Why Wesabe Lost to Mint" post, etc

------
kevinburke
note: I'm doing my own preparation as well but I've never, for example, worked
at Intuit or Mint and I've never met Mr. Cook before.

